#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  جدول لحفظ جزء عم

## بوناسيرا

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحمد لله قد انتهيت من عمل جدول لحفظ جزء عم

اليوم 1 : سورة النبأ من (1) : (20)
اليوم 2 : سورة النبأ من (21) : (40 )

اليوم 3 : سورة النازعات من (1) : (26)
اليوم 4 : سورة النازعات من (27) : (46 )

اليوم 5 : سورة عبس من (1) : (23) 
اليوم 6: سورة عبس من (24) : (42) 

اليوم 7 : سورة التكوير من (1) : (14) 
اليوم 8 : سورة التكوير من (15) : (29)

اليوم 9 : سورة الإنفطار 

اليوم 10 : سورة المطففين من (1) : (17) 
اليوم 11 : سورة المطففين من (18) : (36)

اليوم 12 : سورة الانشقاق من (1) : (9)
اليوم 13 : سورة الانشقاق من (10) : (25) 

اليوم 14: سورة البروج 

اليوم 15: سورة الطارق

اليوم 16 : سورة الأعلى

اليوم 17 : سورة الغاشية

اليوم 18 : سورة الفجر (1) : (14)
اليوم 19 : سورة الفجر (15) : (30 )

اليوم 20 : سورة البلد 

اليوم 21 : سورة الشمس 

اليوم 22 : سورة الليل 

اليوم 23: سورة الضحى , سورة الشرح 

اليوم 24: سورة التين , سورة العلق 

اليوم 25 : سورة القدر , سورة البينه 

اليوم 26 : سورة الزلزلة , سورة العاديات 

اليوم 27 : سورة القارعة , سورة التكاثر 

اليوم 28 : سورة العصر , سورة الهمزة , سورة الفيل , سورة قريش

اليوم 29: سورة الماعون , سورة الكوثر , سورة الكافرون 

اليوم 30: سورة النصر , سورة المسد , سورة الإخلاص , سورة الفلق , سورة الناس

و بكده ان شاء الله نقدر نحفظ جزء عم في شهر واحد بس

ملحوظه : السورة اللى مش مكتوب جنبها رقم الايات يتم حفظ السورة كلها 
اكيد هتكون سور صغيرة بإذن الله تعالى 

ممكن طبعا نستعين بمرتل من النت او الكاسيت لتكون القراءة سليمة

----------


## ميامين

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
                  ويكتب في ميزان حسناتك
                          تحياتي

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكراا على المرور الطيب 

و اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع مفيد للجميع

----------


## أم أحمد

*جزاك الله خيرا اختي العزيزة*
*واهلا بك معنا في المنتدي*

----------


## بوناسيرا

شكرا على مرورمك يا أم أحمد

و اتمنى ان موضوعاتى تعجبكم

----------


## summar

:y:  :good:  :y:  :good:  :y:  :good: معاااااااااااااااااكى ان شاء الله واتمنى  تشاركونا باقى اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## بوناسيرا

> معاااااااااااااااااكى ان شاء الله واتمنى  تشاركونا باقى اعضاء المنتدى


شكرا لكى يا سمر على مرورك الطيب .. و ان شاء الله يكون الموضوع عجبك

و ان شاء الله باقى الأعضاء هيشتركوا معانا بأمر الله تعالى

----------


## semsema11

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بوناسيرا

> جزاك الله خير


شكرا لكى أختى سمسمه و اتمنى انك تكونى من المشتركين معانا 

بارك الله فيكى

----------

